# Glycine Lagunare 300m.



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my latest watch - it's about the size of a dinnerplate i.e. enormous!!







. The diameter (including the crown) is 51mm, lug width is 24mm and the overall length is 58mm. Despite this it's comfortable to wear on a strap (currently on a rhino) but it's far too heavy for me on the solid link bracelet. Build quality is excellent.

Anyway here's the picture, I love the minimal dial (all the numbers and indices are luminous so it lights up like a torch at night) and the overall look of the watch. If Glycine made it just a few mm smaller I think that I'd probably give up watch collecting as I would have found my perfect watch - it's a beauty


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is really really nice









Well done Paul, just the right size....


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm very nice... Is this one going to be a keeper... Its sounds like you've been quite smitten by it's charms... Lovely big watch... Clear easy to read dial even in the darkness...























Very Cool























Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul









I was first resreve







so you have saved me some money


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking watch Paul







can`t make out what the circle at 9 o`clock is for though







I think I`d rather have the 9 there myself







still a cool watch


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not for me. Way toooo big.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Love your one friend, I had to buy one too ,they just look superb watches ,got to wait now tho its comeing from far away , cant wait to see if it will be my perfect watch !

I hope so,


















this is the sellers pic

who else has one of these on the forum? .....I cant remember who it was but its his fault I could not get that superb huge dial out of my head since I saw the pic of one posted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Rod I think that might be my fault







. It is a cool watch







IMHO, mind you I`m not sure about the rubber strap on mine, the compression "folds" are to big and obvious for me I `d rather have a flat rubber strap but not much choice at 24mm







Anyway I`m sure you`ll love the watch when you get it


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....Oh yes thats the picture I saw ! ! !, ....its all your fault !!










I will have to see what I can find in 24mm.....could be tricky....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I `d rather have a flat rubber strap but not much choice at 24mm


I've had these for over a week 24mm Flat rubber.







:


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...thats spooky I jus looked Roy.!...reckon I had best get one of those then ...what a star !


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Very nice one Paul! I love the size as well as plain dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I `d rather have a flat rubber strap but not much choice at 24mm
> ...


 DOH!!







I`d forgotten about those, must get one when I next get paid as long as you don`t run out Roy


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I have posted this before -










now on a brown Hirsch Liberty and a regular wearer. Is the whole dial luminous on the "white" dial or am I confusing it with a different watch?

John.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Lovely Glycine. I've looked at the measurements on a few sites and it certainly is a whopper.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> This is my latest watch - it's about the size of a dinnerplate i.e. enormous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, which saddo did you buy that crud off


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Manatee said:


> I think I have posted this before -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No John the dial (its actually a creamy yellow) isn`t luminous however it is very easy to read in low light when its not dark enough for a watch with lume to be legable if you get my drift







I often wear it when I`m working nights.

Nice looking black dial BTW







great watches aren`t they







Glycine also make a version with an irridescent blue face which is super cool







IMHO


----------

